
Show HN: Metaframe – an open-source, CLI data catalog and documentation tool - ryi
https://github.com/rsyi/metaframe
======
ryi
Some background: I've worked at companies that do and don't have data
catalogs/data discovery tools, and I also spent some time trying to set
existing open-source implementations up for friend's startups. But it was
surprisingly hard, especially to keep them stable. Considering most people
only look at a few tables, I figured there must be a way to make a more
lightweight stable version. And since I (and it sounds like a lot of my
friends) spend a lot of time on the command-line, I figured I'd try to build
out something there...

Enter metaframe! It's easy to install (a single brew command), has a very
quick search (leveraging fzf), allows for personal documentation, and uses a
text-based backend (no kafka, janus, atlas, neo4j, sns queues), so your
metadata and docs are easily accessible and even git versionable. Would love
feedback/thoughts.

